# Horse Sitting [Cute Pics]



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I just started horse sitting for a friend of mine today and I absolutly love her horses. She has 5, 3 quarter horses, a mini, and a pmu foal. She adopted the mini and the pmu foal from the rescue I work at. I go riding with her sometimes and she trust me enough to watch her house for two and a half weeks. Not only does she have 5 hroses but she has 2 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 guiene pigs. It's been fun so far. I went out and played with the horses, the pmu foal, Ocho, is hilarious. 
I only have a few pics right now, but you guys be prepared for tons more! haha

*Apollo, her huge all black quarter horse gelding. *









*He's so photogenic*









*Mini Pearl*









*Ocho running down to greet me*









*Me and him*









*Gorgeous boy*









*He's a dork*


















*My all time favorite photo I've taken of him. *









That's it for now but I'll get more tomorrow when I go riding


----------



## Magnum Opus (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG! They're all beautiful, and I love the mini, but that last one is GORGEOUS! Wow!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Magnum Opus said:


> OMG! They're all beautiful, and I love the mini, but that last one is GORGEOUS! Wow!


Yeah their all so gorgeous. Isn't he, he has such a unique color and pattern and the cutest face. :lol:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful! But Ocho steals my heart!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

cakemom said:


> Beautiful! But Ocho steals my heart!


Mine too


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

HE'S MA FAVORITE COLOR. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT! :lol:

Sorry, I've just been a little nutty for buckskin pintos (any pattern) for about as long as I can remember and he happens to be a particularily handsome one! Fantastic photos!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice horses. so jealous.. Gorgeous pics to. I love the last one


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> HE'S MA FAVORITE COLOR. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT! :lol:
> 
> Sorry, I've just been a little nutty for buckskin pintos (any pattern) for about as long as I can remember and he happens to be a particularily handsome one! Fantastic photos!


He's mine too! He's actually my dream horse but my friend snagged him before I could :lol:



PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Very nice horses. so jealous.. Gorgeous pics to. I love the last one


Thank you


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Apollo is a cutie, but I loooove Ocho


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Theyre all so pretty! i wish i could horse sit haha... But the last picture is so pretty! i havent seen a horse that color for a long time!


----------

